# Personal Pontoon: Any good for Huron River



## bntz313 (Aug 13, 2009)

I was wondering if a personal pontoon boat or float boat is any good for the Huron River, something like this 

-Thanks


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Yes they will work. The only issues I can think of are having someone spot your car. You are not going to get back up stream. The other being fishing. You are probably going to pull to shore to fish or anchor in slack current on an inside bend to fish the outside. You have to be careful not to step on private property to fish. 

If you float plan your trips wisely. I've floated the drift boat after dark because I fished longer than I should have. With no motor on that thing you will not want to be floating for a long time in that boat after dark because you didn't time your float right. Especially in weather like we are having now.:SHOCKED:


----------



## Queequeg (Aug 10, 2007)

I have the Trout Unlimited Colorado. Used it on the PM, Betsie, and a handful of other rivers that are somewhat more wadable. I live in SE Michigan, but have never tried it on the Huron. Fishing from them can be challenging (sitting down, facing one direction all the time) but it is possible. I have had reservations about taking it on the Huron as it is a deeper river and finding points to pull off would be more difficult than a river like the PM.


----------



## Chromedoggy (Mar 25, 2007)

I have run my pontoons probably 100 times on the Huron.
Ten of my friends probably combine for an additional 2000 trips


----------



## LadyFisher (Jan 22, 2003)

I have a 9' Fishcat Panther, double pontoons. I use it on the Huron and the only trouble I have had was late this summer when the water level went down. The riffles at two locations have large boulders where the gap is too narrow for it to pass through; I got stranded twice perched on top of a boulder :yikes: and had to stand up and wade through. I use it going forwards and backwards, depending on whether I want to see where I am going or not. I drag a chain which slows me down enough to fish without stopping at a sandbar, then pull it up when I want to move along. It also helps to keep me going in a straight line. I like the seat on the Panther, being high enough to keep me out of cold water, and also adding to visibility for fishing.


----------

